# Place with cool climate in summer?



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

This will be my last summer in Baja. I'm tired of the 75 degree plus temps plus the draught and lack of water and the dust that comes with it.
I'm seeking a place on the mainland (not Baja) where the average summer temps are below 75 degrees (preferably lower) as I tolerate the cold much better than the heat.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Patzcuaro, Michoacán ! July, August, September: H-73, L-59. Nice area, large lake, famous island, many tourists on weekends. Few foreigners. Close to Morelia, a large city of about 500,000.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would guess any city above 5000 foot elevation like Guadalajara or Lake Chapala area.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends on how hot is "too hot". It's been in the 80"s in the Lake Chapala area this week, and rising today for the next week. Not too humid, though. I imagine that Chiapas at 8000ft. would be cooler, but other times of year....brrr.
Maybe Hound Dog or wife will chime in, since they have a home there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If you like huge metropolitan areas with lots to do and see and a good public transportation system for getting around, then Mexico City is a good choice. In the summer, which is the rainy season, the temperatures usually range in the low- to mid- seventies.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im looking somewhere more in the Highlands and definitely somewhere with clean(er) air than Mexico City; too crowded for me.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Its in the 80s here in Baja so your area is not the place for me. As I mentioned Im interested in somewhere less than 75 degrees in the summer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> Im looking somewhere more in the Highlands and definitely somewhere with clean(er) air than Mexico City; too crowded for me.


Mexico City, at 7200 feet above sea level, is certainly in the highlands. Pollution in the D.F.?, what pollution?  A lot of people live here, but that's what makes it an interesting place to settle down. Anyway, most days I hang out in my neighborhood, which is a bit like living in a small town.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

coondawg said:


> Patzcuaro, Michoacán ! July, August, September: H-73, L-59. Nice area, large lake, famous island, many tourists on weekends. Few foreigners. Close to Morelia, a large city of about 500,000.


I second the motion. Yesterday, I was wearing a light jacket over a light, long sleeved shirt over a light T-shirt. That was about mid day. By late afternoon it was cooler and I was glad I'd dressed in layers.

Morelia is usually several degrees warmer than Pátzcuaro due to a lower elevation. Uruapan, in the opposite direction is warmer yet and semi tropical.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> . . . Uruapan, in the opposite direction is warmer yet and semi tropical.


And the home of many avocado farms and a center for the creation of traditional lacquerware.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> Its in the 80s here in Baja so your area is not the place for me. As I mentioned Im interested in somewhere less than 75 degrees in the summer.


I'm looking for that place myself, but I want it near the beach, empty of tourists, and cheap.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I'm looking for that place myself, but I want it near the beach, empty of tourists, and cheap.


Dream on, my friend  .


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> I'm looking for that place myself, but I want it near the beach, empty of tourists, and cheap.


Well, I hear this is possible along vast swaths of prime North Korean beachfront property.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Well, I hear this is possible along vast swaths of prime North Korean beachfront property.


Sure, but no hi-speed Internet.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

A beach is the last thing I want; been there & done that several times here in Baja so for me the beach is highly over-rated. I prefer mountain & trees rather than dust & sand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> A beach is the last thing I want; been there & done that several times here in Baja so for me the beach is highly over-rated. I prefer mountain & trees rather than dust & sand.


Me too!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

.....and the rapid deterioration of almost everything in the salty air and humidity; especially electronics.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Not to mention your vehicle.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Cool climate*

Perhaps Real de Catorce? 8950'

I believe there are a few expats in Santa Rosa de Lima (8366'), outside of Guanajuato. Although they sometimes have snow, I'm the summer temperature exceeds 80. There are trees though. Guanajuato, although warmer, might interest you.

Even Leadville, Colorado at 10,150 and Alma, Colorado at 10,578 sometimes exceed 80.
I'm sure there are places in Mexico that never exceed 75 but you'll probably have to start your own village. Let me know when you get the Cantina open because I like that climate too.


----------



## rogercm98 (Jul 29, 2015)

I live in Oaxaca, 5,000 feet and it's too hot. I enjoyed San Cristobol de las Casas at 7,500 feet. Perfect April weather and a nice place, but I hear that it's a bit cold in winter.


----------

